# Male Kribensis bullying Female.



## Vino

I purchased two Kribs yesterday. I placed them into a cycled and set-up 20g long at the same time. The male is twice as large as the female. All was good when I put them in the tank as the lights were out and no one really moved from the caves that they immediately went to.

Fast forward to this afternoon. 
I come home on my lunch break and find that the male is relentlessly chasing the female around the tank and nipping at her belly and tail. She would hide at the top of the tank. When she would come down he would do it again. I added another cave (plastic log) in the hope of stymieing the aggression. This seemed to help for a few minutes as the male inspected the new cave. Once he was done it was back to chasing the female, albeit a little less than before.

Upon returning home from work I noticed that the female was hiding at the top of the tank again, and the male was going about the tank like nothing was wrong. Yet he wont let her down with him. A few times she was witnessed staying near him even after he had JUST chased her around the tank. I called the LFS where I bought it and asked what I should do, if I should bring him or her back. He said this was normal and that hey would work it out.

Im not sure he is telling me the truth. The female is currently at the top of the tank behind the filter tube, and the male is either roaming the tank or chilling in one of the caves.

So, is this really normal? Will this stress her to death or Ich? Any suggestions?


----------



## Vino

Anyone?


----------



## Deeda

Is there any other fish in this tank?

I find that offering many hiding places is helpful, whether it is new arrivals or established tanks, to allow fish to escape from each other. The addition of floating plants or other cover near the top of the tank has helped me with this issue. My preferred plant choice is Najas grass or guppy grass since it offers good cover and a good bunch of it also allows smaller fish to rest in the foliage.

Adding some quick moving fish such as Danios or some tetras may change the focus of the male's aggression.


----------



## Vino

Deeda said:


> Is there any other fish in this tank?
> 
> I find that offering many hiding places is helpful, whether it is new arrivals or established tanks, to allow fish to escape from each other. The addition of floating plants or other cover near the top of the tank has helped me with this issue. My preferred plant choice is Najas grass or guppy grass since it offers good cover and a good bunch of it also allows smaller fish to rest in the foliage.
> 
> Adding some quick moving fish such as Danios or some tetras may change the focus of the male's aggression.


They are the only two fish in a 20gal Long. I have many hiding spots and caves. I have some plants, and am working on getting more. I have no room to move her or him to another tank, and she is surviving, but I feel like she is being tortured. I really hope this settles out. I dont want to have him kill her.


----------



## Vino

So I was able to move her to another tank temporarily. Not sure if I should give it a week or so and then send her back? Or how long before I can attempt to add another female?

Im going to get some of that "guppy grass" and see what happens.


----------



## NoseyNgara

Vino,

just one question: when you say kribensis do you mean Pelvicachromis kribensis or the so called "Rock Kribensis" Paralabidochromis sauvagei ?

I never had the rock kribensis, so I can't give you any advice for that species.

But I had the Pelvicachromis several times in my tanks. And to be honest I think you should sell them both or try to return them to the dealer.

First, I would say the tank is really small - I e.g. had them in 300L (about 80 US gallons), and even then aggression can be a problem. And my personal experience with these little guys is that finding a couple is not that simple. You cannot put a male and a female into a tank and expect something to happen. Somtimes this works, but mostly it does not. My advice is to find a dealer with a larger group of them, and try to find a couple in that group. If you cannot do it that way, you probably need severall attempts until you find a suitable male/female.

Regards, 
Martin


----------



## Vino

I have the Pelvicachromis pulcher (Kribensis). All the research I have completed states that I can comfortably keep a pair in 20 gallons. At this point returning them is not an option. I have however, separated them. I will attempt to reintroduce another female in a week or so. As for the current female, I will see if my LFS would take her back (Im sure I will not be getting a refund..).


----------



## Chester B

I second the idea of getting some dither fish so that the male won't focus 100% of his attention on the female.


----------



## Mr Chromedome

When you have a fish being bullied, remove the bully, not the victim. Put the female in the tank first and let her get comfortable for a couple of weeks. Then when the male is re-introduced he will be the one at a disadvantage. This does matter with Pelvicachromis in particular.

A long 20 is more than adequate for a bonded pair. However, as was stated, getting a bonded pair can be difficult.


----------



## Vino

Mr Chromedome said:


> When you have a fish being bullied, remove the bully, not the victim. Put the female in the tank first and let her get comfortable for a couple of weeks. Then when the male is re-introduced he will be the one at a disadvantage. This does matter with Pelvicachromis in particular.
> 
> A long 20 is more than adequate for a bonded pair. However, as was stated, getting a bonded pair can be difficult.


Logically that does make sense. I will be trading their places and do just that.

May as well get some dither fish, too. Any suggestions? Would guppies work? I hear they dont mind harder water.


----------



## NoseyNgara

Mr Chromedome said:


> ... A long 20 is more than adequate for a bonded pair. ...


... I agree with that.

In my 80 gal tank they had some tankmates, and believe me - it is amazing how aggressive such a litte fish can be when it has juveniles or eggs. But you do not need that much space if you have a bonded pair only in your tank.


----------

